

Only 9.6% of YC News Readers Use IE - waleedka
http://selfdebugging.com/2007/10/01/only-96-of-yc-news-readers-use-ie/

======
henning
I think Windows could be over-represented in that data because people might
visit from work, where they're forced to use Windows.

~~~
xzibitendo11
agreed

------
kirubakaran
Accounting for the 9.6%:

1\. 3.0% - IE at day job

2\. 3.0% - Modified User Agent string

3\. 3.0% - IE Tab in FF

4\. 0.6% - Just for the irony of it

~~~
waleedka
Or, Microsoft employees hitting "Refresh" all day.

With apologies to my MS friends :)

------
Xichekolas
I know I accidentally loaded YC News with IETab a couple times (have it
installed in Firefox for browser testing). So those stats are definitely
inflated... _chuckles_

~~~
vlad
I was about to post the same thing.

------
nickb
Thanks for the stats! Very interesting indeed. Most people here are technology
trend-setters and are influencers. Usually, you can forecast what people will
use in the next few years by looking at what "alpha geeks" use today (Tim
O'Reilly's term).

<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail716.html>

~~~
michaelneale
I am not so sure. I still think in 5 years time Windows will be the dominant
desktop/client platform (yet the "alpha geeks" generally avoid it).

I hope that isn't the case, but I know that it is just hope.

------
mariorz
I've got ff 75% vs ie 13% vs safari 7%, my app isn't specifically directed at
hackers.

<http://www.marioromero.org/browserstats.png>

site(app) <http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=2354684299>

~~~
waleedka
Interesting. Although, I would guess that among Google Reader users, a very
high percentage are tech oriented people.

~~~
mariorz
indeed, I'm not sure and I don't remember the exact number but I think that in
that leaked? google reader video, the browser stats for their users were
mentioned and ff was at the top.

------
karzeem
I'd be interested to know what percentage are using IE 7 vs. IE 6.

~~~
waleedka
It was 52.8% for IE7 and 46.6% for IE6. And there was one single user still
using IE 4.01 !!!

~~~
andreyf
That's probably from a cell phone...

------
gaborcselle
Guilty as charged. I was a Vista early adopter (need it for dogfooding at
work), and back when Firefox was doggedly slow in Vista, I went with IE and
never switched back. IE7 isn't too bad.

I realize making Firefox slow on Vista was probably not a deliberate marketing
decision by Microsoft, but it certainly worked on me.

------
ptn
I'm currently using a laptop with Windows XP, because it isn't mine - if it
were, it would have some Linux distro. But I do run a virtual machine with
Ubuntu installed. Do I count as Linux or Windows?

------
sammyo
I use IE... once a week to submit my time to a lame corporate outsourced
timesheet.

------
brlewis
Most of the clients claiming to be IE were probably email address harvesting
spiders.

------
twism
I'm one of the 9.6%... On the iPhone now though

------
imsteve
...at work?

~~~
xzibitendo11
that's my deal

------
nanijoe
I use IE, not really sure what the 'hateration' is for since firefox is
constantly freezing.

~~~
ptn
Maybe you like being spied on, but most people don't.

